# Am I over my head?



## davedudeman (Jun 25, 2007)

I saw an add in the news paper for a 46 gal oceantic bow front with coral lights, sand, stand, and all accessories for $300. I went to look at the tank and it looks great! I told the seller I would have to think about it since I know very little about sw tanks. I would love to enjoy the beauty of a sw tank, but at the same time I'm worried I may be over my head from what people have told me. Either way I would love to devote my time towards such a great hobby. Would the tank including all accessories alleviate some of the cost, or should I still expect to pay another $300?


----------



## Forester (Jul 30, 2006)

Depends on what accessories come with the tank. Protein skimmer? Live rock and live sand, that still have living organisms on them? I have been researching saltwater setups lately, and the cost adds up in a hurry. I wouldn't be surprised if you did need another $300 or more to finish the setup, that includes fish, live rock, inverts, corals, whatever else you want.

Other people who know more than me on this I am sure will chime in to give you a better idea.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Depends on what the other accessories are ...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If it's a whole setup with rocks and equipment and everything, then 300 is a steal. A STEAL, I tell ya!


----------



## musho3210 (Apr 23, 2007)

what do they mean by coral lights, ive never heard of coral lights.... do they mean corallife, seems like a good deal but make sure everything is there and in working condition and is good for saltwater tanks.

Second hand set up like that go for around 550 near me, so it seems like a good deal.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Definately RESEARCH what they have... most people put in regular Normal Output bulbs in a fixture and they then put in "coral" spectrum bulbs in and call them coral lights... THIS IS WRONG. These bulbs will only allow you to have very few coral species.

Anyway... as far as saltwater goes, its not as hard as everyone seems to say it is. Its just more Involved, and there are a lot of myths that seem to be popular among the general public. For your first sw purchase I would get a good book. The new marine aquarium is a good one.


----------

